# Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..



## mad-onion (27. November 2017)

*Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Hi Leute, Ich habe heute eine Erfahrung gemacht, die ich gerne mit euch teilen wollte, weil sie gleichermaßen fragwürdig wie auch unterhaltsam ist.

Und zwar wollte mich mal bei MF umsehen, da ich ja ganz gerne ab und an mal dort einkaufe. 
Beim Stöbern im Shop ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass es dieses Programm "bewerten und gewinnen" gibt. 
Das fand ich so interessant, dass ich mir mal die aktuellen Gewinnerbeiträge angesehen habe, immerhin hätte ich erwartet, 
dass diese besonders ausführlich, bzw .kompetent, jedenfalls aber "hilfreich" ausfallen und daher einen Preis verdienten..

Allerdings musste ich mit großem Schrecken feststellen, dass man auch gewinnt, wenn man völlig ahnungslos drauf los schreibt,
 A und B mit C und D verwechselt und Produktkategorien/-eigenschaften bewertet, die gar nicht existieren. So geschehen beim Oktober-Gewinner "Jan". 
Ginge es nur um Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, woran dort reichlich Mängel bestehen, könnte ich ja noch einigermaßen darüber hinwegsehen, 
aber "das" hat jemand geschrieben der sowas von absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, dass man es spätestens nach der Hälfte weder ernst nehmen 
noch für hilfreich, oder sogar kompetent halten könnte. 

Aber das Beste kommt ja bekanntlich zum Schluß, so auch hier.. die letzten zwei Absätze sind unabstreitbare  Beweise für Inkompetenz! 

Und doch wird er dafür noch belohnt.. ?! 
Ich meine Sinnbildlich gesprochen verwechselt der einen Eimer Putzwasser mit einer Milchkuh, erlaubt sich aber ein Urteil..?! 

*Beispiele? *

Zitat: 





> Der neue Z370 Sockel erweist sich im Benchmark als Leistungsstark und vollkommen Verzögerungsfrei bei selbst langwierigen Bildbearbeitungen und komplexen Anwendungen.


Es gibt also einen Sockel Z370, welcher sogar verzögerungsfreie und leistungsstarke Benchmarkergebnisse zu Tage fördert?!  Is klar..

Zitat 2: 





> Was mir gut gefällt ist hier "der Verschlusshebel des Prozessorchipsatzes", made my day. Die Verschraubung funktioniert einwandfrei und die Anbindung von Grafikkarten und RAMM Bausteinen ist intelligent gelöst und findet bei mir keinen Anstoß oder Missfallen.


Und als wäre das nicht genug, haben wir hier ein ganz exotisches Exemplar von Mainboard erwischt (was aber auch schon nach dem ersten Zitat klar war) , 
denn hier hat der "Prozessorchipsatz" offenbar einen Verschlusshebel, welcher obendrein auch noch eine erheiternde Eigenschaft haben muss?! 
Wofür dieser wundersame, scheinbar sogar "verschraubbare" Hebel wohl gut sein mag, wir dem Leser jedoch verschwiegen... ?! 

Zitat 3: 





> Ich finde den Preis der Leistung angemessen und bin mit meinem Kauf zufrieden. Aufgrund der fehlenden Verfügbarkeit von INTEL Prozessoren kann der Preis vll sogar noch sinken. Da die Nachfrage evtl. etwas abflaut und die neuen RYZEN/ Treadripper Marktanteile in dieser Sparte zurückgewinnen könnten& Man wird sehen. Eine solide und verdiente 4 von 5


Moment.. Grundkurs Ökonomie.. Angebot & Nachfrage...
Als Händler hätte MF diesen Schwachsinn doch eigentlich auf der Stelle als solchen entlarven müssen, oder?
Hohe Nachfrage plus geringe Verfügbarkeit ergibt laut dem Autor also sinkende Preise?!  
Na dann gibt es Californium sicher demnächst anstatt für 25 Million € pro Gramm eher für 25€ pro Tonne?! 

Zitat 4: 





> Ein gelungenes Board welches für den Gamingkontend konzipiert wurde und in diesem man, für die nächsten Jahre, mit Sicherheit eine menge Spaß haben wird. Von mir - Kaufempfehlung!


Dieses Mainboard wurde also _für das anschauen von Videos oder Videostreams von PC- oder Konsolenspielen_ "konzipiert"?
Echt jetzt? Also ist das "_nicht für Gamer_" sondern für "_Gaming-Zuschauer_"? Ach so! na dann!! 

Aber siehe da, das (mehr oder weniger) gekonnte umherschleudern von Halbwissen, Verwechslungen und inkompetenten, sogar grundsätzlich falschen Aussagen wurde hier sogar noch honoriert!
Das ist in meinen Worten versinnbildlicht, als hätte euch jemand einen Eimer Sch**ße vor die Tür gestellt und ihr ihm dafür noch Geld gegeben... 
So macht dieses "Gewinnspiel" aus meiner Sicht leider keinen Sinn und es werden meiner (und sicher auch der, vieler, vieler anderer Menschen) Meinung nach die falschen " Bewerter" belohnt. 
Wer so einen Unsinn schreibt, sollte sich dadurch für eine Verlosung disqualifizieren. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe da nicht teilgenommen, sodass ich irgendwie verärgert über einen entgangenen Gewinn wäre, 
jedoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es einigen, die sich große Mühe geben, sicher ziemlich sauer aufstößt wenn man sich die 
Mühe macht und dann jemand abkassiert, der "so einen Mist" von sich gibt. Perlen vor die Säue!!


----------



## BeaverCheese (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Arbeite mal lieber an deiner Rechtschreibung.


----------



## taks (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Wenn ich das so lese hab ich das Gefühl, dass "Jan" bei Computer Bild als Redaktor arbeitet.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Typischer Missgunst-Jammer-Thread ^^


----------



## Thaiven (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Der Z370 Sockel ist mein persönliches Highlight


----------



## cryon1c (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Und wo ist der Unterschied zu Amazon-Bewertungen usw. (beliebiges anderes Portal mit Kommentarfunktion einsetzen)?
Ist nix neues. Auch nix besonderes.


----------



## mad-onion (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Unterschied zu Amazon-Bewertungen usw. (beliebiges anderes Portal mit Kommentarfunktion einsetzen)?
> Ist nix neues. Auch nix besonderes.



Dass so gestaltete Bewertungen auch noch mit einem Preis honoriert werden ist "mir" schon neu..


----------



## mad-onion (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

So ein Quark!! Ich missgönne den Gewinnern generell gar nichts! Zu jammern gibts auch nichts, da ich mich nicht daran beteiligt habe und mir somit auch nichts entging... 
Auch diesem Jan gönne ich seinen Gewinn, 
Genauer gesagt bewundere ich übrigens sein Glück.  es ist nicht jedem vergönnt, buchstäblich aus Sch**ße (in diesem Fall wohl verbale Diarrhoe) Gold zu machen. 
Er hat seinen persönlichen Beitrag zur Wahl gestellt und MF hat bin aufgrund seiner bloßen Teilnahme nicht aber des Inhalts seiner Bewertung gezogen. Und genau das  bemängele ich. Denn ich habe auch ganz andere Bewertungen dort vorgefunden die schon eher Review Tauglichkeit aufweisen und sehr aufwendig als auch klar verständlich und durchaus hilfreich für weniger und mehr erfahrene User so eine besondere Aufmerksamkeit viel eher verdient hätten. 

Mindfactory selbst hat auf meine Anfrage hin
erklärt, das zur Qualifikation für das Gewinnspiel die bloße Teilnahme in Form der Abgabe einer Produktbewertung ausreicht und der Inhalt zweitrangig ist.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein völlig falscher Ansatz wenn solche Beiträge nicht herausgefiltert werden..


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Wer soll dass denn heraus filtern?
Bei der Menge an Artikeln bräuchtest du auch eine Menge Fachleute.
Die machen dann den ganzen Tag nix anderes, als sich Bewertungen durchzulesen.
Und was soll das am Ende bringen?
Es gibt halt genug Leute die nicht das Fachwissen in bestimmten Bereichen besitzen, aber trotzdem einen Artikel gekauft haben und am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen möchten.
Willst du denen jetzt verbieten ihre persönliche Meinung in Form einer Bewertung anderen mitzuteilen?


----------



## mad-onion (29. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Na ganz einfach bei der Ziehung, das sind immerhin bloß 5 Beiträge, die kann man sich doch mal durchlesen und ansonsten einen neuen ziehen.. 
Man muss ja jetzt nicht die gesamte Datenbank durchlesen. Auch soll ja alles so da stehen wie die User es schreiben, ohne Filter.
Nur eben bei der Verlosung sollten gewisse Mindestanforderungen erfüllt sein, um die Qualität der Beiträge und Motivation  der User/Kunden dauerhaft positiv zu beeinflussen.


----------



## tdi-fan (29. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Na ganz einfach bei der Ziehung, das sind immerhin bloß 5 Beiträge, die kann man sich doch mal durchlesen und ansonsten einen neuen ziehen..
> Man muss ja jetzt nicht die gesamte Datenbank durchlesen. Auch soll ja alles so da stehen wie die User es schreiben, ohne Filter.
> Nur eben bei der Verlosung sollten gewisse Mindestanforderungen erfüllt sein, um die Qualität der Beiträge und Motivation  der User/Kunden dauerhaft positiv zu beeinflussen.



Bei einer Verlosung gewinnt der, der gezogen wird, ganz einfach. Sonst wäre es auch keine Verlosung^^

Selbst wenn der "Jan" geschrieben hätte "Jo Digga, Z370 läuft ziemlich nice". und der aus der 6 Wörtern bestehende Mist gezogen worden wäre, hätte er fair gewonnen, und wie gesagt, ist es eine Verlosung und kein Contest bzw Challenge wer was am besten kann oder abliefert.

Wenn es nach dir ginge, wird gezogen, und wenn einem was nicht passt, dann wird ein neuer gezogen, bis was passt, was einem subjektiv zusagt, das wäre echt unfair.

Und die Vorgabe lautete bloß 'ne Bewertung abzugeben, und kein professionelles Review bzw Test^^

Und dass du auch noch den Gewinnspielanbieter anschreibst, finde ich schon irgendwie sehr seltsam.

Aber typisch Deutsch, anderen wird nix gegönnt, ganz normal leider und echt traurig soviel Missgunst.



So ein Heul-Thread sollte gelöscht werden.


----------



## mad-onion (29. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bei einer Verlosung gewinnt der, der gezogen wird, ganz einfach. Sonst wäre es auch keine Verlosung^^
> 
> Selbst wenn der "Jan" geschrieben hätte "Jo Digga, Z370 läuft ziemlich nice". und der aus der 6 Wörtern bestehende Mist gezogen worden wäre, hätte er fair gewonnen, und wie gesagt, ist es eine Verlosung und kein Contest bzw Challenge wer was am besten kann oder abliefert.
> 
> ...


Wie typisch deutsch? Haben wir ein Problem mit Deutschen? Erst für Chancengleichheit auch minderwertiger Bewertungen einstehen und dann andere für ihre Herkunft/Nationalität abstempeln?? 
Dir ist schon klar was das bedeutet? 
 

Wenn du was gegen Deutsche hast, sprichst du die falsche Sprache und lebst wahrscheinlich sogar im falschen Land.. 
Ändere das und du lebst ein schöneres Leben.. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (29. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Wie typisch deutsch? Haben wir ein Problem mit Deutschen? Erst für Chancengleichheit auch minderwertiger Bewertungen einstehen und dann andere für ihre Herkunft/Nationalität abstempeln??
> Dir ist schon klar was das bedeutet?
> 
> 
> ...



Du driftest leider vom Thema ab (vermutlich weil keine Argumente zum eigentlichen Thema vorhanden sind), wirst ziemlich unsachlich und greifst mich persönlich an.

Für mich ist daher die Diskussion mit dir beendet.


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2017)

*AW: Das äusserst seltsame/fragwürdige "bewerten & gewinnen" Konzept von Mindfactory / Bewerter schiesst einen Bock nach dem anderen ab..*

Da ich außer "User-Bashing" (auch wenn es um eine andere Plattform geht,  sowas möchten wir hier grundsätzlich nicht) keinen wie auch immer  gearteten Sinn in dem Thread erkennen kann, mache ich hier jetzt mal zu.

*closed*


----------

